# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Thác Bạc sự tạo hóa hoàn hảo của trời đất

## dulichnt

Sau hai ngày tơi tả với các địa danh du lịch nổi tiếng của Du lịch Sapa ( hàm rồng, bãi đá cổ, cát cát, … ) một số thành viên trong công ty đã tỏ ra đuối sức  trước “thử thách” tiếp theo là Thác bạc, Thác Tình Yêu. Nhưng một số thành viên trong công ty vẫn tỏ ra vô cùng háo hức với hai địa danh này (đã đuợc thông báo trước là rất đẹp ) và mọi người đã quyết định thuê xe máy thêm một ngày nữa và sáng hôm sau đi sớm để kịp chiều về ra tau về HN

7h sáng một thành viên hăng hái nhất trong công ty đã chiến thắng được cơn thèm ngủ mỗi khi lên sapa đánh thức mọi người dậy chuẩn bị đồ đạc và xuống tầng một ăn sáng. Cái cảm giác bị đánh thức dậy buổi sáng ở sapa làm ai cũng phải khó chịu, “lúc đó mình tự hỏi sao ở sapa họ không tổ chức một cuộc thi ngủ nhỉ  :Big Grin:  nếu mình tham gia không giành giải nhất thì cũng phải giành giải đặc biệt  :cuoi:  ”  rồi cơn buồn ngủ cũng qua đồ đạc cũng đã chuẩn bị xong mọi người xuống tầng 1 của khách sạn ăn sáng để kịp thời gian khởi hành. 
Sau khi ăn xong bát phở ở Sapa mọi người trong công ty đều có chung một nhận xét là kém sa so với phở Hà Nội nhưng mọi người trong đoàn vẫn chén ngon lành để kịp giờ xuất phát.
Quãng đường đi lên Thác Bạc  thật đẹp với cảnh núi đồi hung vĩ và đường đi cũng thật là “oàn tà là vằn  :cuoi: ”  hai bên đường là những sọt su su vừa mới hái người dân nơi đây bầy bán cho du khách

Lên đến Thác Bạc cả đoàn hơi ngỡ ngàng với khung cảnh nơi đây, cũng không có gì là quá đặc sắc cả nhưng mọi người vẫn quyết định leo lên một lần cho biết 


_Cả đoàn chụp ảnh lưu niệm chân thác_


_Hội ý trước khi leo có vẻ căng thẳng_ 

Leo lên được một đoạn mọi người ai cũng nhận ra quyết định vừa rồi của mình là sáng suốt và liên tiếp tạo dáng để có được một bức ảnh thật đẹp để giữ làm kỉ niệm bất chấp những nguy hiểm


_Bất chập nguy hiểm để có một bức ảnh đẹp, Bên dưới là vực sâu đấy_

Những giòng nước đổ từ độ cao hơn 100m cứ ùn ùn đổ xuống kéo theo những hơi nước mát lạnh hòa với không khí trong lành ở độ cao 1.600 mét so vơi mực nước biển khiến cho tôi và mọi người trong đoàn đều có cảm giác “lâng lâng, phê phê, sáng khoái” vô cùng. Lúc đó tôi thấy thật tiếc cho những người trong công ty vì không chiến thắng được cơn buồn ngủ nên đã bỏ lỡ kỳ quan này thật đáng tiếng, đáng tiếc. 

Thời gian chôi nhanh như những giòng nước từ trên thác đổ xuống thấm thoát một lúc đã 10h30 nên mọi người quyết định leo xuống để đi đến điểm tiếp theo đó là Thác Tình Yêu một kỳ quan mà tôi đã được thông báo trước là hoành tráng hơn, hoang dã hơn rất nhiều so  Thác Bạc. Khi vừa leo xuống đến chân thác thì cũng là khi bát phở lúc sáng tan biến theo cơn “lâng lâng, phê phê, sáng khoái” vừa rồi ở trên thác và mọi người quyết định nạp thêm năng lượng ở một quán đồ nướng ven đường để tiếp tục cuộc hành trình đến Thác Tình Yêu hứa hẹn còn nhiều điều kỳ thú hơn rất nhiều… mình sẽ post lên khi có thời gian nhé, hehehe

----------

